# Bande de tétards



## Amok (25 Mars 2004)

Vous n'êtes que des nioubs.  faites allégeance à vos maîtres.


----------



## bengilli (25 Mars 2004)

Pour la  postérité, LE orange mythique


----------



## anntraxh (25 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes que des nioubs.  faites allégeance à vos maîtres.



Face à un tel document, je crains fort que ta Majesté ne se soit fourvoyée quand au titre de ce thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Têtard" me semble bien trop évolué pour les nioubs que nous sommes, "amibe" eusse peut-être suffit , non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'amibe que je suis fait donc allégeance ...


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes que des nioubs.  faites allégeance à vos maîtres.



je me suis enregistré avant toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

...du moment qu'il n'y a pas Odile !!!!!


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

ahhhhhh Odile !


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

.......et Number One qui découvre la cyprine..la cipryne...la ciprine......enfin que son corps juvenil n'était pas fait pour supporter les outrages qui avaient cours "en ce temps là" dans ce lieu de débauche et de luxure, mais toujours culturellement de haute volée,  qu'était le clandé "bar" .....
ahhhhh....ahhhhh....ahhhhhh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhh Odile !













ps : dépêchez-vous ! ... je poste en cachette ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... suis interdit de Web le soir !!!


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : dépêchez-vous ! ... je poste en cachette ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....ben y sont tous couchés je crois....verveine/tilleul/bromure (surtout pour l'Amok).....avec l'âge et l'évocation des vieux souvenirs, il y a eu poussée de fièvre....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes que des nioubs.  faites allégeance à vos maîtres.



C'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien, mon cher Premier ministre.

Toute cette histoire, en somme, n'est qu'un tétard mouillé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu poussée de fièvre....


J'espère que sa poussée de fièvre est bien localisée ... comme ça il pourra au moins en profiter !!! Arf !


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que sa poussée de fièvre est bien localisée ... comme ça il pourra au moins en profiter !!! Arf !



......ce qui m'inquiete le plus, c'est qu'il me confiait avezc inquiétude tout à l'heure qu'il avait eu vent d'une statitique alarmante......sur la prolifération des "fractures de la b...."


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

> Découvrez "l'hélicoptère magique", la "vis bulgare", "l'olifan fou et le feu follet", le "serpent qui siffle", le "mat de cocagne" (un cadeau à celle qui décroche le jambon!) et autres merveilles...



Faut reconnaître... C'est énorme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> sur la prolifération des "fractures de la b...."


Ah oui ! le fameux "CRAC" !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bof ! chez lui, tout au plus ça fera "critch" !!!!


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

Faut reconnaître... C'est énorme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

...pour l'avoir vu faire 'l'hélico magique"....c vrai ....c'est ENOOOOORME !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...pour l'avoir vu faire 'l'hélico magique"....c vrai ....c'est ENOOOOORME !



Restons modestes. Disons simplement que ce n'est pas le moindre de ses talents.


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ! le fameux "CRAC" !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...je crois que c'est plus tres bien vu de se moquer :
1- des petites.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2-des vieillards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors cessons le feu ...il est même pas là pouer se defendre..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









......euuuuh..je rigole bien sûr .....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je crois que c'est plus tres bien vu de se moquer :
> 1- des petites....


Bonne nouvelle ! Tu me rassures.....


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes que des nioubs.  faites allégeance à vos maîtres.



Merci mais je ne fume pas la pipe


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2004)

Chuuuuuuut.... Ecoutez le souffle des grands anciens... Remarquez qu'à l'époque le bar n'existait pas. Si aujourd'hui vous pouvez vous répandre en nazeries, n'oubliez pas à qui vous le devez, et pensez aux chèques


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuuuut.... Ecoutez le souffle des grands anciens...



Effectivement, ça siffle. Sont asthmatiques les vioques.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça siffle. Sont asthmatiques les vioques.



ouf, j'ai cru que c'etait mon frigo qui rendait l'âme


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> , n'oubliez pas à qui vous le devez, et pensez aux chèques



. ...Adressez vos cheques à  Amok Illimited Corp&amp;Cie, Genève, Suisse compte n°XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX     .....les dépôts en especes sont acceptés directement à sa tanière provençale ..(possible uniquement si vous êtes une femme ).....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouf, j'ai cru que c'etait mon frigo qui rendait l'âme



Note bien que quand l'Amok ouvre la bouche, y'a bien une petite lumière qui s'allume...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuuuut.... Ecoutez le souffle des grands anciens... Remarquez qu'à l'époque le bar n'existait pas. Si aujourd'hui vous pouvez vous répandre en nazeries, n'oubliez pas à qui vous le devez, et pensez aux chèques



L'Amok comme toutes les bêtes fauves ne dormirait-il que d'un oeil


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note bien que quand l'Amok ouvre la bouche, y'a bien une petite lumière qui s'allume...








 nooon ...il va pas oser le niouby ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...queudlageul!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note bien que quand l'Amok ouvre la bouche, y'a bien une petite lumière qui s'allume...



Comme sur les G4


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuuuut.... Ecoutez le souffle des grands anciens... Remarquez qu'à l'époque le bar n'existait pas. Si aujourd'hui vous pouvez vous répandre en nazeries, n'oubliez pas à qui vous le devez, et pensez aux chèques






























































































































































































































 (~x3-4)

(désolé pour l'edit, mais ça fait beaucoup trop pour safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok comme toutes les bêtes fauves ne dormirait-il que d'un oeil



...sache que l'AMOK NE DORT JAMAIS !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...sache que l'AMOK NE DORT JAMAIS !!!!!



Ne serait-ce qu'à cause de la petite lumière !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

Nato ton post est impossible à gérer


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2004)

Histoire de dériver un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et vu que l'Amok est le thème à la mode  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez vu le film ?






Un grand film, mais pas vraiment le genre de l'Amok d'ici, enfin je suppose, plutôt, j'espère


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce qu'à cause de la petite lumière !




Il pulse


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce qu'à cause de la petite lumière !



.....nannnn! ça c'est le voyant de trop plein de liquides....


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> [...]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nato ton post est impossible à gérer



Bah, je viens de passer sur Mozilla : plus de problème.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....nannnn! ça c'est le voyant de trop plein de liquides....



Ce qui est clair, en tout cas, c'est qu'il n'a aucun problème d'allumage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il se démarre à la main ?


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nato ton post est impossible à gérer



....bah m'en fous aussi ..;je viens de passer sur mozilla : pas de pb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



natooooo : quel  ssens de l'humour....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est clair, en tout cas, c'est qu'il n'a aucun problème d'allumage !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non, non je ne le dirais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS: sur camino ça marche aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....bah m'en fous aussi ..;je viens de passer sur mozilla : pas de pb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur IE pas de probleme non plus, en plus ça fait de chouettes effets


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non je ne le dirais pas



Ben quoi ? La manivelle, c'est pas comme ça qu'on fait avec les vieux moteurs ?


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non je ne le dirais pas



si si ...dis le .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...... pas chiche


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non je ne le dirais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















T'as déjà essayé  ?


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sur IE pas de probleme non plus, en plus ça fait de chouettes effets



...oui aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà essayé  ?



Camino ou la manivelle ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà essayé  ?



Et toi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin c'est vrai que les manivelles faut les trouver dans le noir pas vrai Doc


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et toi?



Bon, concernant l'Amok, on va faire simple.
Que ceux qui ont essayé ne fassent rien; les deux autres, vous pouvez lever la main.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et toi?



oui, mais pas avec lui


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, concernant l'Amok, on va faire simple.
> Que ceux qui ont essayé ne fassent rien; les deux autres, vous pouvez lever la main.



C'est un concours comme pour attraper la queue du Mickey


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, concernant l'Amok, on va faire simple.
> Que ceux qui ont essayé ne fassent rien; les deux autres, vous pouvez lever la main.



levez les mains, penchez-vous en avant, faites Aaaaaaaaah


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un concours comme pour attraper la queue du Mickey



Oui, mais uniquement ouvert à ceux qui l'ont attrapée !


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2004)

> C'est un concours comme pour attraper la queue du Mickey









 De vrais jeux de Nouibs


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> levez les mains, penchez-vous en avant, faites Aaaaaaaaah








  AHHHHHHHHHHH....et toussez très fort...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais uniquement ouvert à ceux qui l'ont attrapée !



à ceux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'est-ce à dire


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHH....et toussez très fort...









  ça y est c'est fait 

On passe au truc suivant ???


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> > C'est un concours comme pour attraper la queue du Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...n'empêche t'as pris ton billet pour faire un tour de manège


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....et toussez très fort...



Et *p*oussez très fort ! _Faut tout leur dire..._


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un concours comme pour attraper la queue du Mickey



C'est ici le forum Disney.com


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> à ceux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui oui ...c bien ça


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> à ceux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, justement, à dire c'est pas grand chose. Mais à faire !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> > C'est un concours comme pour attraper la queue du Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut trouver la récompense après


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben, justement, à dire c'est pas grand chose. Mais à faire !...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faut trouver la récompense après





			
				M. le Premier ministre (on appelle ça une "amokinade") a dit:
			
		

> un cadeau à celle qui décroche le jambon!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> oui oui ...c bien ça



Me semble que je vois


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Me semble que je vois



...voir c bien ....mais alors faire...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHH....et toussez très fort...



non, comment fais tu pour avaler si tu tousses


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...voir c bien ....mais alors faire...



Surtout que par là, ben on voit pas grand chose non plus...


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non, comment fais tu pour avaler si tu tousses



Comme quoi, le problème de Global, c'est la géographie.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que par là, ben on voit pas grand chose non plus...



Qui a éteint la lumière


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...voir c bien ....mais alors faire...



Oui mais sembler voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah pourquoi faire tu sais?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 T'as eu le jambon alors


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

...trop fort Nato.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....IE aussi rame du coup !


----------



## maousse (25 Mars 2004)

bon, ça fait même pas que ramer... ça coule...et pas de mozilla qui tienne, c'est le forum qui s'écroule.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon, bah, bon courage, faites gaffe de pas vous faire coincer...


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais sembler voir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..le jambon, l'os, la moelle,..et le porte feuille simili croco


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Va pas tout casser


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Va pas tout casser



c marrant ...chez moi  ça fait des 1/2 forums.....des fenêtre coupées en deux .....ya risque d'explosion ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, le problème de Global, c'est la géographie.



Surtout quand il y a des courants d'air


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand il y a des courants d'air



Bon ben, c'est pas tout ça, mais comme dirait l'Amok lui-même : "Mesdames, messieurs, il est grand temps que je me retire." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> c marrant ...chez moi  ça fait des 1/2 forums.....des fenêtre coupées en deux .....ya risque d'explosion ?



penche l'écran, ça devrait redevenir normal


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> c marrant ...chez moi  ça fait des 1/2 forums.....des fenêtre coupées en deux .....ya risque d'explosion ?



Chez moi pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben, c'est pas tout ça, mais comme dirait l'Amok lui-même : "Mesdames, messieurs, il est grand temps que je me retire."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si tu le dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben, c'est pas tout ça, mais comme dirait l'Amok lui-même : "Mesdames, messieurs, il est grand temps que je me retire."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quel poète cet Amok, il me tarde de le connaître


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi pareil



c'est beau la technique


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi pareil



alors tout le monde au dodo !..et puis va falloir être enforme pour essuyer la rage du loup demain


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> alors tout le monde au dodo !..et puis va falloir être enforme pour essuyer la rage du loup demain




Je crois bien que l'Amok va hurler sur les sommets de MacG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 devant tant d'irrespect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais l'Amok est grand seigneur


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



trop fort Maousse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais dodo quand même


----------



## Lila (25 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'Amok est grand seigneur



...et un grand saigneur aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...et un grand saigneur aussi



le thread avance


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...et un grand saigneur aussi



Entre bête fauve les coups de griffes sont inefficaces à cause du pelage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre les morsures


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2004)

mes couilles ouais...


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mes couilles ouais...











 où ça ????


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> où ça ????














t'as rien senti ? c'est normal


----------



## gribouille (26 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mes couilles ouais...



en bocal... muséum d'histoire naturelle


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> en bocal... muséum d'histoire naturelle








 pour la postérité


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

Sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mes couilles ouais...





			
				Macelene a dit:
			
		

> où ça ????





			
				Globalcut a dit:
			
		

> t'as rien senti ? c'est normal



Senti ?? non, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elles sont dans un bocal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Gribouille a dit:
			
		

> en bocal... muséum d'histoire naturelle



t'es certain ? Tu les a vues ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  doivent être toutes rabougries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> pour la postérité
















De bon matin, me voilà rassurée


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> (~x3-4)
> 
> (désolé pour l'edit, mais ça fait beaucoup trop pour safari
> 
> ...



Bon, je neai pas encore lu ce qui suit mais je félicite nato qui vient de réinventer le _bullet time_ pour les smileys.
Pis je lève mon hanap et je glisse vers des souvenirs de batailles intersidérales entre Amok et 3X7 sur mac4ever et only-mac en simultané


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> en bocal... muséum d'histoire naturelle



Avec ta famille...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avec ta famille...



Il est parti le chercher


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> alors tout le monde au dodo !..et puis va falloir être enforme pour essuyer la rage du loup demain




Le silence est d'or... le loup dort.... Chhhhhhhuuuuuuuttttttt.....


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2004)

Non, il digère... Lila vient d'en faire les frais !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, il digère... Lila vient d'en faire les frais !!



S'il est repu alors


----------



## Lila (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> S'il est repu alors



...il est insatiable ...et aime varier les goûts


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...il est insatiable ...et aime varier les goûts



Et les douleurs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...il est insatiable ...et aime varier les goûts



Toujours vivant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu as laissé quoi dans la bataille


----------



## gribouille (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours vivant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ses bas varices


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ses bas à  varices



non, pas du tout !!!









 une bonne partie de ses poils. !!!  
*C'est un vieux loup tout "pélé" !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les douleurs.



Injuria lex, sed lex... Omia vincit Amok..


----------



## gribouille (26 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> non, pas du tout !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je parlais de lila


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je parlais de lila



pas grave, de toutes façon Lila le suit à la trace, juste derrière,  
Font partie de la même Meute


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, de toutes façon Lila le suit à la trace, juste derrière,
> Font partie de la même Meute



Ils font partie de la tribu "pelée" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(private joke)


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ils font partie de la tribu "pelée"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lila (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ils font partie de la tribu "pelée"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..;qu'importe le pelage ..pourvu qu'il y ait l'ivresse...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2004)

Excusez-moi de vous le dire tout net, mais dans cette dernière page, je trouve que ça se couillemollise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, Mesdames, un peu de tenue : l'Amok a peut-être une petite lumière qui l'empêche de dormir, mais ce n'est pas une peluche ! Faites-donc bien attention où vous laissez vos mains...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi de vous le dire tout net, mais dans cette dernière page, je trouve que ça se couillemollise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(mode on va tous travailler chez EDF on) Ben justement la petite lumière c'est fait pour éviter qu'elles se perdent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs tu ferais peut être bien de t'en trouver une de lumière ça peut toujours servir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode on va tous travailler chez EDF off)


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2004)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'il foute d'une main, il en a déjà deux... C'est pas les mains qu'il courtise.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas les mains qu'il courtise.



C'est juste ! Mais les femmes ne doivent pas lui en vouloir pour autant : si on ne les courtisait que pour leur esprit, on ne les courtiserait pas souvent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste ! Mais les femmes ne doivent pas lui en vouloir pour autant : si on ne les courtisait que pour leur esprit, on ne les courtiserait pas souvent.



Excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même école sans doute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne vois que ça


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mars 2004)

quel hypocrite, ce Rob ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est pour louer son "esprit" que tu nous assassinais de photos de Monica (plus ou moins vêtue ou dévêtue ) il y a peu encore dans l'un de tes treadhezes fétiches ????












héhé ...


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sûr, une photo de Pierre et Gilles... M'enfin... Un peu vide tout ça, un peu trop lisse sous le papier glacé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu décourages les bonnes volontés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu nies, et cela de façon primaire, toute une éducation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tout un savoir patiemment acquis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et l'aboutissement d'une longue maturation philosophique auprès de grands maîtres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Veux-tu retourner sur "Avec la tête"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai connu torcheur d'aphorismes, ciseleur de flèches verbales impeccables, et là tu nous la joues Miso de bal de camping... ?



Et si j'en ai assez, moi, de donner des perles aux cochons ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin... Un peu vide tout ça, un peu trop lisse sous le papier glacé...



Voilà bien le genre d'arguments que servent ceux qui ne sont JAMAIS sous le papier glacé (dont ils n'ont, bien entendu, rien à foutre)...

Avant de montrer du doigt les étoiles qui pâlissent, tâchez donc de briller un peu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien le genre d'arguments que servent ceux qui ne sont JAMAIS sous le papier glacé (dont ils n'ont, bien entendu, rien à foutre)...
> 
> Avant de montrer du doigt les étoiles qui pâlissent, tâchez donc de briller un peu.



Roberto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bon ne cherche plus la boîte! Il l'a avalée avec l'emballage


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2004)

faux derche himself! a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai connu torcheur d'aphorismes, ciseleur de flèches verbales impeccables, et là tu nous la joues Miso de bal de camping... ?



Qu'il soit de bal de camping ou de réception chez Madame l'ambassadeur, un miso est un miso et en tant que tel a droit à tout  mon fraternel respect!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tibo[/b] qui dégaine dès que l'on tente de remettre en cause la perfection de ta verve progerbiale...



Je ne suis pas l'archange de cette contrepétrie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et je me garderais bien de m'incliner devant elle


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais pour autant y avait-il de ma part autre chose qu'un béat respect ???_



Nous nous sommes tous commis dans des situations où le respect oscillait entre 14 et 25 centimètres, Roberto. Nul ici ne te jette la pierre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout dire, c'était pour la beauté de ses seins, la perfection de son cul, la magnifiscience sans reproche de sa plastique, le charme sans retour de ses yeux et la trouble délicatesse gourmande de sa bouche, que je ponctuais de *Monica Bellucci* les pauses rafraichissantes de mon tradada oublié.
> *Pas du tout pour son esprit, effectivement.*
> _Mais pour autant y avait-il de ma part autre chose qu'un béat respect ???_



Doc recrache la boîte tout de suite


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous sommes tous commis dans des situations où le respect oscillait entre 14 et 25 centimètres, Roberto. Nul ici ne te jette la pierre...



Oui! Mais justement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'ampleur de l'oscillation semble avoir de l'importance...somme toute


----------



## anntraxh (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Mais justement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tibo et ses mots justes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'allais le dire ... c'est même là que je manifeste mon plus béat respect !


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Mais justement l'ampleur de l'oscillation semble avoir de l'importance...somme toute



Je ne parlais point d'oscillation mais de différences... Force est de constater qu'un respect de 25 centimètres* est en général bien préférable à un tout petit respect epileptique et maladif, nanti d'un oeil unique de cocker qui guette la laisse avec la larme au coin de l'orbite...
* Enfin, je subodore...


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2004)

Pffff... Monica, c'est d'un commun....

Non, non, je n'en démords pas....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

On propose chacun la sienne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Enfin on est loin des 14 à 25 cm mais bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il faut ce qu'il faut


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Tibo et ses mots justes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, merci


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais ma femme sera t-elle d'accord?



C'est le genre de question qu'il vaut mieux se poser *avant* de se marier, mon p'tit Rob... Pendant la période durant laquelle toute femme est a peu près d'accord avec tout, histoire d'emballer l'affaire!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre de question qu'il vaut mieux se poser *avant* de se marier, mon p'tit Rob... Pendant la période durant laquelle toute femme est a peu près d'accord avec tout, histoire d'emballer l'affaire!



Ainsi parlait l'Amok


----------



## gribouille (27 Mars 2004)

: : :


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les machoires du remord se sont refermées sur moi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Ton ordinaire ????  ta régulière ????*











*Ben faut pas me dire que je suis l'ORDINAIRE DE QQ'UN *





Je te renvoie à l'Agence illico-presto


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Normalement c'était *pas un contrat d'intérim*, m'dame !!!
> _On m'avait dit "indéterminé"..._



*un contrat d'intérim : à durée indéterminée oui oui.* 









Peut-être, mais quand bien même, 
*Nous ne sommes pas des ordinaires !!! *


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les machoires du remord se sont refermées sur moi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vision funeste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'explique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Roberto (enfin son avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vêtu en George de la Jungle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se balançant de liane en liane jusqu'au moment où... la liane casse et il s'écrase lamentablement au milieu des cactus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Il se relève péniblement et commence à s'épiler tout en se grattant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quand tout à coup ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Macelene surgissant de nulle part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lui lance dessus une bassine pleine de vinaigre blanc


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> mais souvent elle est même gourmande, la tartine de *pain quotidien*... !



J'ai la triste impression que tu t'enfonces quand même un peu là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la triste impression que tu t'enfonces quand même un peu là...



Si peu


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu dis ça parce que t'as pas vu les vidéos !!!*



Tu dis ça parce que tu n'as pas regardé qui était derrière !


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la triste impression que tu t'enfonces quand même un peu là...



Laisse, doc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même miso, je n'aurais jamais osé, meme au camping!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même miso, je n'aurais jamais osé



Oui... Les mots auront sans doute dépassé sa pensée (si j'ose dire). C'est lamentable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même miso, je n'aurais jamais osé, meme au camping!!!!



Surtout en faisant du camping!


----------



## Malkovitch (27 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes que des nioubs.  faites allégeance à vos maîtres.



zZ  

' eu la flemme de lire tt le gargarisme de ces "aînés" si emprunts d'humilité. 

allégence à quoi ? tt le monde vous rejoindra à l'hospice en fin de compte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rassuré Mr Amok ?

_NewbieMalkovitch_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> zZ
> 
> ' eu la flemme de lire tt le gargarisme de ces "aînés" si emprunts d'humilité.
> 
> ...



Bon, malkovitch, va falloir que je t'apprenne la vie. Il y a des choses qui se doivent d'être respectées sur ce forum.


----------



## gribouille (27 Mars 2004)

bon aller les nioubs... tous a genoux... faut que ça suce là.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous voulez faire les fierots alors que vous avez pas encore quité vos couches.... vas falloir boire le petit lait...

allez hop... on the floor


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes.
> Effectivement.
> Je sais.
> J'ai bien vu.
> ...









*Et allez la Tartine de Pain Quotidien* 

Jamais, jamais entendu un ruc pareil   !!!  Hillarant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis quoi encore : Mon oreiller, Mon susucre adoré   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















  Je me marre.


----------



## gribouille (27 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me marre.



normal.... c'est le role de l'annimateur de plage....

ça sert à ça .... et qu'à ça


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse, doc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Tiens justement au camping  !!!  La caravanne, les tongs, j'en passe et des meilleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne serais jamais  *Une tartine de pain quotidien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 









 Non mais des fois


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à ça .... et qu'à ça



À ça... et à vendre des chouchous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Remember._


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Les mots auront sans doute dépassé sa pensée (si j'ose dire). C'est lamentable.









*mais qu'a-t-il donc au bout des doigts ???  Sa pensée  ???* 

Me demande


----------



## gribouille (27 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tiens justement au camping  !!!  La caravanne, les tongs, j'en passe et des meilleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au fait, j'ai oublié de te demander cette nuit.... tu manges quoi comme pain :

brioché
mie
seigle
son
noir
complet
au noix
autre...


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> au fait, j'ai oublié de te demander cette nuit.... tu manges quoi comme pain :
> 
> brioché
> mie
> ...





















*Je veux la  liste des points *


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> au fait, j'ai oublié de te demander cette nuit.... tu manges quoi comme pain :
> 
> brioché
> mie
> ...



 <ul type="square"> AUTRE  [/list] 

Et pour les confiottes tu proposes quoi ??

*Marmelade de citrons , marmelade au trois agrumes le tout fait maison 





  ??*


----------



## gribouille (27 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> <ul type="square"> AUTRE  [/list]
> 
> Et pour les confiottes tu proposes quoi ??
> 
> ...



c'est quoi autre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pour les confiottes c'est +20


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi autre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autre : Pain au levain 






ouf, je viens de remonter ma note


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

Tu as oublié le pain aux olives très important  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du coup il est parti en week-end beurrer la tartine Roberto ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> le gargarisme de ces "aînés" si emprunts d'humilité.
> _NewbieMalkovitch_



De ce côté là, je crois bien que tu n'as plus besoin de rien!


----------



## gribouille (27 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *** Cet utilisateur utilise un langage non reconnus par votre configuration. Veuillez installer le kit de langues Raëlien pour tenter une approche lisible. ***



mé ... kékidiiiiiiheuuuh ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mé ... kékidiiiiiiheuuuh ?



Moi qui pensais que ce garçon avait le respect des belles plumes...


----------



## gribouille (27 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *** Cet utilisateur braconne des canards, c'est un fait pour décorer encriers et bureaux. Rangez cet utilisateur au musée de l'imprimerie, salle des curiosités et prototypes innachevés ***



doit être bugué le forum.... j'vois rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensais que ce garçon avait le respect des belles plumes...



Quand vient l´mardi, la grande Zoa
Met ses bijoux, ses chinchillas
Et puis à minuit, la grande Zoa
Autour du coup s´met un boa
(...)
On a jamais su
Qui était Zoa
Elle fût mangée crue
Par son boa
Elle fût mangée crue
Par son boa
Elle fût mangée crue
Par son boa


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié le pain aux olives très important



Vi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais le matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, faut voir, avec de la tapenade et un verre de  vin rouge   !!!! 













			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Du coup il est parti en week-end beurrer la tartine Roberto ?














  Avec un bon peu de beuure salé  ??


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensais que ce garçon avait le respect des belles plumes...



Belles ou bien faites?


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> au fait, j'ai oublié de te demander cette nuit.... tu manges quoi comme pain



Je vois qu'il y a du nouveau...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Belles ou bien faites?



Les deux, mon général !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il y a du nouveau...



Oui, Grib se met au bizarre !


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Grib se met au bizarre !



Au bizarre ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   et alors ??? 






 une bonne nuit !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Mais pas là au petit déjeuner


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2004)

Alors là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Au bizarre ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Peut pas être au four et au moulin non plus


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là...









*Ça t'en bouche un coin !!!!  *


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

Roberto ou l'art de retomber dans les cactus  a dit:
			
		

> _Qu'il sache bien que ça se passe *pas TOUJOURS comme ça* en vrai !!_





Arrête! Il va croire qu'il y a mieux


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Arrête! Il va croire qu'il y a mieux














  mais keskidi !!!!!!  Roberto


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah c'était toi le bruit ???_
> 
> Gribouille l'a vu ?
> _Qu'il sache bien que ça se passe *pas TOUJOURS comme ça* en vrai !!_









*Gribouille l'a vu ?  mais qui donc a-t-il vu ???*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Gribouille l'a vu ?  mais qui donc a-t-il vu ???*



Ben justement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*S'il ne l'a pas vu...*





 il y a de quoi s'inquièter


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas pour me vanter, mais TOI, on voit bien que t'as pas vu les bandes en question !!*








 Ah bon ???  y'avait une Webcam dans la chambre ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???  y'avait une Webcam dans la chambre ???



Alors pourquoi il parle de bande... hé?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *t'as pas vu les bandes en question !!*



Ben justement!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est ça qui est inquiétant


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Vi, et elles peuvent se négocier à un très bon prix !!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> il y eut un _gros travail de montage._



Pas très doué alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s'il y a besoin de manipulations derrière


----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)




----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???  y'avait une Webcam dans la chambre ???



on peu avoir des images ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



T'as regardé et t'as rien vu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourtant normalement l'aurais du y avoir quelque chose à voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est que tu n'as pas regardé ... t'as rien perdu... apparemment il fallait des manipulations derrière


----------



## gribouille (28 Mars 2004)

c'est moi qui manipule


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> que tout soit cohérent



Cohérence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oui, oui, tout est dans la cohérence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il faut doser l'errance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 sinon après il y a beaucoup de travail


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui manipule












*Ça tombe bien moi aussi je suis manipulartice  !!!  ;-)* 

Bon et on manipule quoi ??


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2004)

Message supprimé par Foguenne.

Message posté par Foguenne:

On a envie de faire joujou?
Une envie soudaine d'abrasif?


----------



## bengilli (29 Mars 2004)

Lorsque que j'ai le temps c'est un plaisir de lire toutes vos géniales clowneries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si je gagnais au loto, alors que d'aucun réveraient de Bahamas et de Cadillac décapotables, j'embaucherai deux sbires pour me faire la revue de presse du Bar, le matin, au p'tit déj'...


----------

